

Hackers Hack Handcuffs - neya
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/08/19/2043206/hackers-hack-handcuffs-at-hope-video?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook

======
cranklin
I've seen this being done by county jail inmates for many years. All one needs
is an industrial size staple.

